# Is it unreasonable for me to be a bit aggravated?



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

So I board my gelding at a large barn with 35 stalls. He is on indoor board, so out from about 8 AM to 4 PM and in his stall all night. The barn breeds, shows, and trains AQHAs, they have two studs, multiple broodmares, and show horses. There are also about 10 indoor boarders in including me. I love the barn, the people they have there for daily chores are knowledgable and efficient, and the barn manager and owner live on site. The barn manager is awesome, really approachable, nice, and knowledgable. However, as with all barns they have some things that they like to do their way. 

My gelding, Xander, is bodyclipped so it's important, especially during our freezing and snowy Maine winter, for him to be blanketed. I have a stable blanket, turnout sheet, mid weight, and heavyweight. So I wanted him to wear the stable blanket inside at night and the appropriate weight turnout blanket for outside. A week ago, barn manager texts me and tells me that they are going to leave the stable blanket on 24/7 and just layer on the requisite weight turnout blanket/sheet. So I said well I would rather do it my way as I don't want the stable blanket getting all muddy and yucky as its a PITA to wash. She responds with "well it's easier for us to just put something in top instead of changing them, so we would like to do it that way. If you prefer not then we will charge you extra for the blanket change. I doubt it will get that dirty anyway." At this point I was getting sick (a nasty head cold) so i said whatever, as long as he's warm I don't care that much. Although I was frustrated that she was more interested in what was easiest for them, but whatever. 

So a week later, today, I go out to ride after not being able to get out for a few days and Xander in his his stall with his stable blanket on. It's filthy, muddy all along the bottom and the back right butt from him rolling. Plus two leg straps are ripped off. So now I'm frustrated, I knew this was going to happen, stable blankets weren't really meant to be worn out in a big field all day. 

So here's my problem: I'm aggravated that she wouldn't listen to me in the first place, that even though I pay 650 dollars a moth they won't do the blanket changes I ask for. At the same time though, I know that they have a lot of horses to look after and that its a lot if work to keep track of them all. 
This is my first horse and first boarding barn so I'm not sure if I have grounds to be frustrated or not, I mean I'm sure she wasn't purposely doing anything, she is just trying to make everything move more smoothly. But now I'm not sure what to do, I'm going to have to buy a new stable blanket, and I only had it two weeks. If that continues to happen then I'm going to be borek by the end of winter. 

So am I just being over reactive? Would you be frustrated? Should I just ask what she wants to charge for the extra blanket change?

*sigh* sorry for the novel/rant haha I'm just confused, first time horse owner over here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have never been at a barn that does not charge extra for blanket changes. Usually the blanket you put on will just be left on, both in the stall and out unless you pay extra. 

$650 a month is a lot of money, but that's relative to your area, and not out of the realm of normal. 

I don't really think you have a right to be annoyed at the barn owner/manager. They called you and gave you the option to do what they were suggesting, or pay more to do what you wanted done. You opted not to pay more.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Ah that's what I figured , I just wasn't sure if it was standard for a blanket change to be an extra charge. Thanks for your response
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Firstly ask what the extra blanket charge is......it may be worth your while considering your stable blankets will just get ruined doing it the other way.

I'm not going to say either way whether or not this extra charge is a fair request, as I know that it does run smoother if you can just layer the blankets instead of taking them right off and on.

What I would suggest, (my horse is clipped too) is buy a blanket liner that is tough and designed for outdoor wear underneath another blanket and all the staff have to do is throw his outdoor blanket over top and the pull it off in the afternoon when he comes in and leave the liner on him while he is inside and it won't be too warm, as it is just a liner (like a heavy duty wool cooler).

It's frustrating when you have to replace and mend blankets.......


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you the only one who blankets? Do they have a typical routine that should have been discussed when you signed the boarding agreement? 

Could you put him in a blanket in his stall that is acceptable for outdoor use, and just not use a "stable" blanket?

Or ask how much more it would be to have the blanket change . It's only for a few months, right?


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, it's normal to charge extra for blanketing. $650 seems like a lot to me, enough to include blanketing, but like AlexS said, it's relative. If you didn't agree on it to begin with, you can't expect it. Sounds like she's actually trying to cut you a deal by adding the extra blanket without charging you the blanketing fee.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Firstly ask what the extra blanket charge is......it may be worth your while considering your stable blankets will just get ruined doing it the other way.
> 
> I'm not going to say either way whether or not this extra charge is a fair request, as I know that it does run smoother if you can just layer the blankets instead of taking them right off and on.
> 
> ...


Hmm...not quite sure what kind of liner you mean...something like this?

http://www.sstack.com/Horse-Blankets-And-Sheets_Blanket-Liners/Poly-Tech-Leg-Strap-Multi-Purpose-Liner/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustWingIt said:


> Hmm...not quite sure what kind of liner you mean...something like this?
> 
> Poly-Tech® Leg Strap Multi-Purpose Liner in Blanket Liners at Schneider Saddlery
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Link won't work.....give me a minute...brb


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Link won't work.....give me a minute...brb


Adjusta-Fit® V-FREE

Yes, something like the link I posted above. Works a treat


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Are you the only one who blankets? Do they have a typical routine that should have been discussed when you signed the boarding agreement?
> 
> Could you put him in a blanket in his stall that is acceptable for outdoor use, and just not use a "stable" blanket?
> 
> Or ask how much more it would be to have the blanket change . It's only for a few months, right?


 Ah yes this is what I forgot to put in my first post! She told us that only one blanket change (on morning/off night) was included in contract. I checked and that's not true, there is actually no mention of blanketing in the contract. Yes other people in the barn blanket, pretty much everyone. I gues I'm the only one who's asked for an "extra" blanket change. 
But my problem is that I couldn't find something that would work for inside but be durable, what I bought was 1200D but that didn't stop the leg straps from getting ripped off.
Yes, I probably will just pay the extra cost, I'm just being silly aren't I? As I said- first winter with your first horse stresses haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Adjusta-Fit® V-FREE
> 
> Yes, something like the link I posted above. Works a treat


Hmm but that's very similar to what I had and lasted for abou two weeks...I'll probably just pay the extra charge haha...I suspect I'm just being silly, this is my first winter with my first horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been on both sides of this issue and I can say it is a huge pain to be in charge of blanketing and de-blanketing a barn full of horses. Some don't have enough patience to stand there and be fussed with when there is a pasture to run through or a bucket of grain to eat.

On the other hand, I have had my horse blanketed in the past too. Stable sheet and turnouts or all weights. I didn't want him out in his nice, soft Irish knit stable blanket, regardless if it was under his turnout or not. Horses find a way to get their blankets dirty, or torn, or worse. I get your frustration. 

I would talk to your barn owner. I think $650 is a lot to pay and Alex is right, a blanketing fee should be included in that... but! If it wasn't in your boarding agreement, she doesn't _have_ to do it for you. Still, talk to her and let her know what you are thinking. If she charges you an extra $20 a month or whatever, it'll be worth it to not have to replace stable sheets over and over again.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

JustWingIt said:


> even though I pay 650 dollars a moth they won't do the blanket changes I ask for...
> 
> So am I just being over reactive? Would you be frustrated? Should I just ask what she wants to charge for the extra blanket change?
> 
> ...


 It doesn't matter if you pay $1000 month, if your contract doesn't state blanketing is included, then YES, you pay extra. Your horse isn't the only horse at the barn, and it is selfish and rediculous to expect that someone provide an additional service without being paid. If your barn owner did that same thing for every horse in their barn (sounds like a large barn), she'd spend all day blanketing/unblanketing horses, and that is crazy... 

If you were being snotty about it (no matter what tone of voice, "whatever" is a childish, snide comment), then I would especially not expect to get the owner of the barn to do you any favors. If you want your horse blanketed your way, build your own barn and do it - or pay for that service up front, and be respectful about it when requesting it.

a. Yes, you are being over-reactive... and demanding, whiny and selfish...
b. No, I would not be frustrated - I would have promptly gone to the barn with my checkbook to discuss the additional cost and what exactly it includes, get it in writing, and pay them then and there for what you are expecting. If the barn owner refused at that point, or didn't do what was agreed upon after being paid for it, then YES, frustration would be reasonable.
c. "b" answered your last question, but in case there was any confusion - YES, you should have already done that, IMMEDIATELY since, apparently the blanket situation that you said "whatever" to was such a big deal.

Hopefully your attitude hasn't already damaged the relationship with the barn owner... that never makes for a comfortable boarding relationship. Hope you get it straightened out, ASAP... if for nothing more than your sanity/pocket book (blankets are rediculously expensive).


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Doing blankets is extra time for the owners/people who have to do it. Our barn charges extra per month to blanket/unblanket/reblanket. 

We have people that get rude to the BO about the horses being needing to be blanketed all the time, and if the blankets are taken off so the horses can go out and the horses get dirty, then the horse owners complain about that. BO just can't win.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I've always just had a stable blanket under a turnout blanket. That's norm for here and I pay more board than you.
My horse rips leg straps off everything, so I just clip the back 2 D rings together under his tail. Works way better for me.

I think you are freaking out about nothing. If your stable blanket is getting dirty then your blankets probably don't fit well and are shifting, or your stable blanket is huge and your turnout blanket is small. Staying within the same blanket brand usually keeps this mismatch from happening. 
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

A lot of the horses hear rip off those leg straps. I was walking by one horse the other day and the blanket had slipped up on to his neck and was covering his head. Only his little nose was sticking out of his new 'hoodie'! He didn't care at all!

I'm lucky, my horse doesn't need a blanket. Not that I could find a size 104 anyway.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I was shocked...and let me sound 'pouncy' here, or 'snooty' if you like, but when I bought a winter turn out rug here (Canada) I bought it home and realized it had no back straps......I called the (very large and popular) tack store and said 'hey, there's no back straps, can I exchange?' and the response was 'all the rugs and sheets come without back straps, you have to buy them seperatley'......ok, that's just stupid! In NZ those backs traps are hardwired into the blanket!

Manufacturing and selling a blanket without back straps is like buying shoes without laces, or a belt without a buckle......really I was stunned! Have you ever bought a jacket without a zipper????

Has anyone found this to be just a pain in the butt??????


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never encountered that Muppet, all my blankets bought in the US and the UK had leg straps. 


Back to the OP. I pay $375 for bank barn boarding. It's basically field boarding with a bank barn stall available in bad weather. My horse has not used a stall since I moved there, about July ish. 
I can understand how much you pay in board costs. If I had more income my horse would be at a $1k a month barn, there are lots of them. As it is, I board about 1/2 a mile from one as I don't have a trailer, so I can ride my horse there for lessons. 
Anyway, I looked at the websites for the $1k barns in my area, they all list blanketing under "extra services" part of boarding, ie. extra money. 

As your horse is inside over night, does the horse really need a blanket on at all? Can you just go with the barns arrangement of being willing to put on one blanket to go out rather than changing back and forth between inside and outside blankets? 
If you really feel the horse needs something inside, and that can't be the outdoor blanket - then you need to go there yourself or pay extra. I think that's fair.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

IMO it is your horse and you are paying to board. You should be able to make decisions which affect your horse no matter what as you are responsible for its welfare. However, the BO is entitled to make additional charges for what they consider to be 'extras' such as putting specific blankets on at different times according to the owners wishes. If you pay for this, then you can ask for whatever you wnat. If you don't pay or its 'included' in your livery costs, then it is up to the livery yard or 'boarding' yard what they will and won't do. In the UK full livery (London area) costs about £900 per month which is around $1300. Horses get the basics and if you want extras such as blankets, deeper bedding, more hay etc it is added to your bill. I keep my two horses at a DIY yard but I employ a groom over 5 days a week and I decide how my horses are looked after. My bills are much cheaper. It may be worth you considering this as an option if you are worried.


----------



## Herdof2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Been there as a boarder... What I did was talk with two other boarders and we just helped each other. Between the 3 of us there was always someone who would pull blankets and check straps... Not sure if you no anybody but with 35 horses up there you probably are not the only one who blankets, or maybe can use some help.

This year, no blankets for jazz. Her winter coat is nice and thick


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Op-you do realize that stable blankets get dirty whether they are outside or not, right? THe fact that it is dirty now is just silly. Many places I have boarded at charge extra (usually about $5/day minimum) for blanketing. Figure out how you can perhaps just blanket for outside and leave off inside.....like maybe don't clip your horse? Yes, I know they get sweaty..and then it takes more of YOUR time.....but may save you $$. I found out after many years of treating my horses like little hot house flowers at H/J barns, that they actually are much more hearty than I would have thought. While at several reining training barns......they do not really "warm up the horses" like we used to do....they pretty much take them out, trot one or 2 circles, then lope them and lope them for about 40 minutes......then, soaking wet, walk back over to the barn (it was in the NE, but not as cold as Maine) across the driveway, shower them with warm water, and tie them in their stall with a cooler to dry. And know what? They were fine. They did not spend the 20-30 minutes cooling them out like we used to do at all. Now-they were fit horses, and not breeds prone to "tying up", but still. It has taken me years to learn that they really do not need all the fuss we make much of the time. So, bottom line-you could live without clipping, but now that yours is clipped-bite the bullet and pay for the blanketing. Think twice before you clip next year.


----------

